
 Gimado - Free Business Email Lookup - Hirvesh
http://www.gimado.com/
======
codva
It's easier to simply google @example.com to find examples of email addresses
from the business on the web. 90% of the time that gives you the standard of
how they construct the left side of the email address. If that doesn't work a
few educated guesses will get you there.

------
benhebert
Saw this the other day on reddit, tried it a few times with minor success.

------
schabernakk
How does this work? How is the confidence value calculated?

~~~
maximegarcia
It does SMTP requests, trying to send mail (and aborting) to check the emails.
It first tries a bogus gqjcqjcbhkjxcg@thedomain.com to see if the server throw
an error (and was not config as a catchall), then for Bill Gates, tries : \-
billgates@ \- gatesbill@ \- bgates@ \- gatesb@ \- bill@ ... \- bill.gates@ ...

but they don't try bg@thedomain.com

The results also depends of the order of the tests. If you have bill@ that
redirects to bill.gates@, as they try bill@ before bill.gates@, it will tell
you that bill@ is the address.

Clever, but used by spammers and list makers for years (those who scan whois
domain infos and reconstruct the email with your name and the domain).

------
tstegart
Man, I would pay money for this. Its exactly what I need. Who made this?

